# HELP!!! MY SUNROOF WON'T CLOSE!!!



## chynamon03 (Jul 28, 2007)

SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!! MY SUNROOF IS OPEN AND IT WONT CLOSE. I HAVE A 2007 TOUAREG. EVERYTIME I SWITCH THE KNOB TO CLOSE IT WILL START TO CLOSE, BUT WHEN IT REACHES A CERTAIN POINT IT WILL JUST GO BACK TO THE FULL OPEN POSITION. WHAT'S WRONG. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP TONITE BECAUSE THE DEALERSHIP JUST CLOSED AND IT IS SUPPOSED TO RAIN HERE IN BOSTON TONITE. HELP!!!


----------



## bpower (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: HELP!!! MY SUNROOF WON'T CLOSE!!! (chynamon03)*

There's apparently a manual crank wrench attached to the ceiling of the glove compartment that you can use to wind it closed. The manual may have details on how to use it - I can check later this evening.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: HELP!!! MY SUNROOF WON'T CLOSE!!! (chynamon03)*

There is a tool (I believe in the glove box). In the overhead console where the lights are, gently pry that plastic panel off and you'll see a torx head looking item in the center of that (I wish I had a picture, because my description admittedly sucks).
That tool will fit in the torx head and you will be able to manually close the roof.
It sounds like there's a problem with pinch protection. You may want to check and see if there's anything blocking the track.


----------



## chynamon03 (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG!!! THANK YOUS GUYS SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I GOT INTO THE BOX AND ALMOST BROKE IT. BUT I GOT THE SUNNROOF CLOSED BY CRANKING IT. THANX SOOOOOOO MUCH AGAIN. YOUR A LIFE SAVER.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (chynamon03)*

Chyna...now try to find out what is obstructing it on tracks, from closing like leaf, twig, debris etc.....clean and see if it closes with button.
Cy


----------



## chriso59 (Jul 17, 2007)

My Mom has complained about this occuring in her car... I have even witnessed it. There is nothing blocking the tracks, it just seems that the wind deflector's springs are much too strong, and the sunroof thinks there is an obstruction in its path. Don't think there is a fix for it really...


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: HELP!!! MY SUNROOF WON'T CLOSE!!! (chynamon03)*

I've consistently had the same problem with my 06 Passat. Closes about 3/4 the way then retracts all the way. Dealer re-aligned glass, lubed tracks last summer. Now doing it again. Dealer states when the weather is warmer, seals expand and enable the pinch protection







I'm calling BS.
It's now starting to act up with the vent option utilized. When attempting to close from vent, it will go down 1/2 way then re-open then close.


----------

